# Creflo Doller's teachings...



## JoeRe4mer (Dec 25, 2006)

I posted this because many of you may know someone who follows the Word of Faith Televangelist Creflo Doller. They need to be warned about his teachings. Here are just 4 examples 3 are clips from his sermons and 1 is a news documentary. In these Clips he denies the deity of Chirst, tells his audiance that they themselves are "gods" and then says it was John the Baptists own fault he was decapitated...

[video=youtube;rM1S4hjt9ns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rM1S4hjt9ns[/video]

[video=youtube;eHOrw-nKnbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHOrw-nKnbA&mode=related&search=[/video]

[video=youtube;JONZ4BVcFo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JONZ4BVcFo8&mode=related&search=[/video]

[video=youtube;_knKUT586nQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_knKUT586nQ&mode=related&search=[/video]


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 25, 2006)

Gotta Love the name "Dollar" how appropriate!


----------



## Ravens (Dec 25, 2006)

I have learned more from Creflo Dollar than any other single theologian, living or dead. And I'm positively thrilled to learn that he has an "Automatic Debit" option on his site. This is one of the best Christmass's in recent memory.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 25, 2006)

JDWiseman said:


> I have learned more from Creflo Dollar than any other single theologian, living or dead. And I'm positively thrilled to learn that he has an "Automatic Debit" option on his site. This is one of the best Christmass's in recent memory.



Anybody know whatever happened to Rev. Ike, the granddaddy of all these money-sucking dudes?


----------



## youthevang (Dec 25, 2006)

Blue Tick said:


> Gotta Love the name "Dollar" how appropriate!



Hey, what do you expect from 50 Cent's half-brother?


----------



## Timothy William (Dec 27, 2006)

Blue Tick said:


> Gotta Love the name "Dollar" how appropriate!



When I first saw the program listed in the early morning TV guide here I thought it must have been a spoof of all those American (and now some home grown) televangelists who infect our airwaves. 

The reality was much, much more hilarious.


----------



## JoeRe4mer (Dec 27, 2006)

I am not too sure I find Creflo that funny. He starts to lose his humor when he denies the deity of Christ and starts telling everyone that they are "gods" Watch the links above and you will see what I'm saying.


----------



## Richard King (Dec 27, 2006)

This brings back memories of the day I heard this:

http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=14880&highlight=creflo


----------

